# photoshoot!



## mzreyes (Feb 20, 2007)

mkaaaay.. sooo... heres some pics from me and my friend leeann's shoot. originally, it was a valentines day surprise.. but our photog was sick and wasnt able to edit them right away. we'll pick a couple and blow them up into posters for our boyfriends. does that sound dumb? lol.. theres just one picture that didnt come out right, but when i get it from him, ill post it. sorry our faces our pretty much the same in all of them. this was our first time ever doing this, so we didnt know what to do.


----------



## macface (Feb 20, 2007)

you girls look hot very nice.


----------



## miss.vampira (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are lovely!


----------



## Sanne (Feb 20, 2007)

those pics are beautiful!!!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 20, 2007)

HOTNESS! Very very nice!


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 20, 2007)

daaaaaaamn! you girls look sexy haha they're great pics i'm sure the bf will enjoy


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

that's an awesome idea for a v-day gift!!!
I really like the 5th pic, so gorgeous!!!


----------



## aeni (Feb 20, 2007)

Who is the photog?  The icon and name are too small on my screen.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 20, 2007)

I have that cowl neck sweater you're wearing as a dress! LOL. Girl, let me take portrait shots of you...I'm trying to build up my portfolio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW...ya'll look cute


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 20, 2007)

very sexy! i love the two outfits you're wearing. so cute! pics 1, 3, & 5 are my favourites.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks nice, and I think that's a wonderful idea to give as a gift to your gal's boyfriends! Beats having photos of some random chick! I want to do that! Hmmm maybe next year (when I'm 18 haha)


----------



## mzjae (Feb 20, 2007)

Girl you look HOT!! I bet your boyfriend is gonna be real happy with those pics!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 21, 2007)

Those are some wonderful pics! Beautiful and fun idea. I would love to see some in black and white for fun.


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 21, 2007)

thank you everyone!! we were really nervous about doing this, but it actually came out pretty good! we hope our boyfriends will like them, and not feel the need to the beat up the photog. lol...

aeni: the photog was arturo torres. he has more pics of his work in atorresphoto.com

mzcelaneous: haha!! yep, i got it for $9 at old navy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how could anyone pass that up?!!! if you really wanna shoot, lemme know!

kaliraksha: yea i wanted to play around with some of the pics on photoshop, but maybe some unedited ones. because i wouldnt want to mess up the photog's work.


----------



## msmack (Feb 21, 2007)

spicy!


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice!!!! Ive always wanted to do this for my bf.... I know he would love it. Everything turned out really nice and classy tho! My faves for you are the 2nd and the 5th ones.


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 21, 2007)

Super duper sexy! Great pix!


----------



## Pei (Feb 21, 2007)

U look very professional and sexy!


What a wonderful VDay gift~


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 21, 2007)

so cute ladies!!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2007)

YOU LOOK STUNNING!!!

I hate you soooooooooo much for having those perfect legs!!!
I want to cut mine off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milamonster (Feb 22, 2007)

very cute both of you guys
i think that's a cute idea!


----------



## n_c (Feb 22, 2007)

Dang...those are some sexy pics...u look gorgeous!


----------



## MAC Mel (Feb 22, 2007)

beautiful..


----------



## tdm (Feb 22, 2007)

Sexy mama!!! You did great for a first timer.


----------



## diorgrl (Apr 5, 2007)

HOOOTTT. You must be a flip too


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend is vietnamese.


----------



## Ciara (Apr 6, 2007)

You two look hott....
i like the shot with the tan sweater best.
the photographer did a great job...love the angles


----------



## MACisME (Apr 11, 2007)

hella sexy girl!


----------

